# 98 Altima Jumped Time



## 98AltimaGXE98 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey everyone... I have a 98 Altima that jumped time. It seems if the cam to the back of the head was off by one tooth. After breaking everything down and moving it back the car "appears" to be running fine.

I do not have a lot of experience with these cars so I was wondering if this is something that normally happens. If so what would be the cause? 

Obviously I do not want it to happen again. So I am looking to see if anyone has run into something similar and what the resolution was.

Thanks in advance for everyone's input.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Replace the timing components . It shouldn't JUST jump timing. Chain ,guides, etc are worn out if it is.


----------

